# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Mac book pro 2014 με windows 10, Ψαχνω drivers,

## stathopon

ΠΩς μπορούμε να τους βρουμε και που;
αν υποθέσουμε ότι δεν βρίσκουμε το κουτί με το dvd.

----------


## gogeta01

το bootcamp περνάει από μόνο του τους drivers
Αν λείπει κάτι δες εδώ https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT204923

----------


## stathopon

Καλημέρα,

η ερώτηση μου είναι αν υπάρχουν οι drivers για windows 10,
σε αυτό το link δεν βλέπω κατι που να χρειάζομαι...
που ακριβώς είναι;

----------


## gogeta01

Όταν περνάς τα windows με bootcamp περνάει μόνο του τους οδηγούς. Αν κάτι πάει λάθος ακολουθείς τον οδηγο που σου έστειλα για να περάσεις το windows support software AKA drivers. Έναν έναν δεν στους δινει

----------

